# Captured hollowing system help



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2020)

I am looking into a captured hollowing jig, the Lyle Jamieson is what I am thinking about getting but wanted to see if there are any other recommendations from the group.

If this is a good one does anyone have a coupon code for that tool?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 28, 2020)

Watching to learn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 28, 2020)

I’ve been using a homebuilt rig modeled on the Lyle Jameson system . Pretty simple to use. Definitely want to make sure you include a laser rig with it. Also, think about size piece you want to hollow, and need for beefy boring bar if you plan on very deep. I typically won’t go much deeper than about 10-11 inches with a 5/8” bar. Some variation depending on wood issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2020)

TimR said:


> I’ve been using a homebuilt rig modeled on the Lyle Jameson system . Pretty simple to use. Definitely want to make sure you include a laser rig with it. Also, think about size piece you want to hollow, and need for beefy boring bar if you plan on very deep. I typically won’t go much deeper than about 10-11 inches with a 5/8” bar. Some variation depending on wood issues.


I'm looking at the "I want it all package" which comes with a 1 1/8" bar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 28, 2020)

I went in and looked...yea, that ought to do plenty deep up to a pretty good pucker factor! 
I think I may have a big bar like that somewhere.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

@woodman6415 has it I believe.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 29, 2020)

I also have a homebuilt rig I got with my used lathe. I really like it, as Tim mentioned its simple to use. I do not have the laser, but do plan to get one. A laser could have prevented my funnel making ability.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> @woodman6415 has it I believe.


Nope ... I have the Trent Bosch system


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 29, 2020)

I had a homemade captured system ala Jamieson. Now using the Trent Bosch Hollowing Tool Stabilizer system. For me it is easier to set up, easier to store and easier to use.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 29, 2020)

How deep can you get with the Bosch system


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the 3/4” bars. The straight one is 19 1/2” long, so I’d say around 17” leaving enough to securely fasten it to the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 29, 2020)

I called Lyle and talked tools for a while and i bought his system. Looking forward to getting it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 29, 2020)

What made you decide Jamieson vs Bosch?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 29, 2020)

I have used a very similar system in the past and feel comfortable with it. I like the D handle for stress relief and since the only benefit you guys had was space restrictions which I don't have I went with what I've used. Not a fan of change I guess...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 29, 2020)

Let us know how it performs in your test ride.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 29, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I have the 3/4” bars. The straight one is 19 1/2” long, so I’d say around 17” leaving enough to securely fasten it to the handle.


Just a note of caution, having a 19” bar and overhanging 17” is likely to be squirly and not very stable ... for most systems. Typical rule of thumb is 15X diameter of boring bar for length hanging off the toolrest. I’ve done several hollow forms where overhang is about a foot using a 3/4” bar, and that’s pushing it for good tool control, YMMV.
Maybe there’s something about the Bosch or other systems that will allow more.


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 29, 2020)

jasonb said:


> I also have a homebuilt rig I got with my used lathe. I really like it, as Tim mentioned its simple to use. I do not have the laser, but do plan to get one. A laser could have prevented my funnel making ability.




Spy camera set up is far superior than laser hollowing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 29, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> Spy camera set up is far superior than laser hollowing.


Are you talking about hollowing with a camera and drawing your tool outline on the monitor? Or is there another method?


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 29, 2020)

TimR said:


> Just a note of caution, having a 19” bar and overhanging 17” is likely to be squirly and not very stable ... for most systems. Typical rule of thumb is 15X diameter of boring bar for length hanging off the toolrest. I’ve done several hollow forms where overhang is about a foot using a 3/4” bar, and that’s pushing it for good tool control, YMMV.
> Maybe there’s something about the Bosch or other systems that will allow more.


Tim, I agree with you. On reflection 17” is really aggressive. I’ve never done anything that deep, just kinda speculating on the possibility. Using your formula, best reach under control would be about 11 1/4 inches. To get to the 17” I guess you would need a really big handle for the leverage and the balls to go with it. Not sure I have either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 30, 2020)

jasonb said:


> Are you talking about hollowing with a camera and drawing your tool outline on the monitor? Or is there another method?




Yes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2020)

17" deep on the right. Give me a little credit here

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 30, 2020)

Beeeeeautiful


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2020)

Guess who is going to have fun this weekend?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 3, 2020)

Hope you don’t mind if I live vicariously through you. You live on my favorite island AND you have a cool new tool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Hope you don’t mind if I live vicariously through you. You live on my favorite island AND you have a cool new tool.



Both of those are true but he's still a Stoopid Islander!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Hope you don’t mind if I live vicariously through you. You live on my favorite island AND you have a cool new tool.



Not at all, I have a very modest shop with only a couple things in it.



Tony said:


> Both of those are true but he's still a Stoopid Islander!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 3, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Guess who is going to have fun this weekend?
> 
> View attachment 179084


Why wait? Take tomorrow off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Why wait? Take tomorrow off.


In January I bought this tool, the mirka Mr-5 with 12 pads and had to replace the shaft to my foredom so went with the 60" option. Let's just say it is healthier if I go to work this week since the credit card Bill's should be hitting the inbox of swmbo really soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 3, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> In January I bought this tool, the mirka Mr-5 with 12 pads and had to replace the shaft to my foredom so went with the 60" option. Let's just say it is healthier if I go to work this week since the credit card Bill's should be hitting the inbox of swmbo really soon.


Yeah, I’d hide behind the sofa too. But I bet she finds you. Maybe take those paddles off the wall and put them out of reach for awhile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Yeah, I’d hide behind the sofa too. But I bet she finds you. Maybe take those paddles off the wall and put them out of reach for awhile.


My wife is Jewish, her weapon of choice is guilt and that I can't hide from when she is dishing it out. I would rather get hit with a paddle, then I can go to my shop and fix it. Nope, we will have a few days of spam and eggs for dinner because I have "spent all our money"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> My wife is Jewish, her weapon of choice is guilt and that I can't hide from when she is dishing it out. I would rather get hit with a paddle, then I can go to my shop and fix it. Nope, we will have a few days of spam and eggs for dinner because I have "spent all our money"



Try buying a new truck......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 3, 2020)

Yikes!

Spam and eggs, lots of ways to dish that up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Feb 3, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> swmbo



I have to admit I had not heard/seen that acronym before. Now that I have looked it up it’s nice to know there is a phrase for what I have just naturally done in order to survive the last 20 years....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2020)

Tony said:


> Try buying a new truck......


Since you live in northern mexico I guess you will be having beans and tortillas for a month.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Since you live in northern mexico I guess you will be having beans and tortillas for a month.



A month??? Try 72

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice, Don. I have a Jamieson system and, while I have only used it to make coffee mugs, I like it. I find it intuitive to use.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

